

Gauss-Seidel Method – An Iterative Method for Solving Linear Systems - lettergram
http://austingwalters.com/gauss-seidel-method/

======
ColinWright
No doubt this is fascinating, but the large white panel obscuring the right
1/3 of the screen does not close when I click the X icon, making the
article/page unreadable.

Firefox 11.0 on Ubuntu 13.

~~~
jcr
View -> Page Style -> No Style

Of course, some people accuse me of having no style, but they're probably
right. ;)

